# Simulación de circuito con fuentes dependientes en Multisim



## Electrogod (Jul 8, 2012)

Que tal a todos! 
Tengo un ligero problema de simulación en Multisim; lo que pasa es que debo simular un circuito que tiene fuentes dependientes de corriente y voltage. Hasta donde he podido entender a las fuentes dependientes se las conecta también con el componente del que dependen.
La cuestión es que debo encontrar las corrientes que pasan por este circuito y comprobarlas usando Multisim. Traté de resolver el circuito por el método de las corrientes de Maxwell (o método de las corrientes por mallas) pero los valores no me coinciden con lo simulado.
Después de tanto revisar los cálculos, estoy seguro que el problema es la simulación ya que casi no puedo usar el programa.
Espero que alguién pueda revisar la simulación y verificar si está bien hecha, de lo contrario que me indique lo que está mal.
Adjunto el esquema del circuito en Word y la simulación en multisim.
Gracias.


----------

